# Mesh Grill-Top Cookware



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

*Mesh Grill-Top Fry Pan*


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 5, 2009)

sure, why not?


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 5, 2009)

Bear to clean?
Prone to burning out?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally, I like my veggies cut large enough so they can be placed directly on the grill.  I like when they get a bit charred.  With that being said this is very similar to the baskets that have been available only the baskets I've seen are square-ish while this one is saute pan shaped.  

But, I agree with the "sure, why not"   It certainly would be easy just to "toss" them and it would take up much less room.  When I grill veggies it takes up the whole grill and has to be done after or before something else is grilled - takes a LOT more time.  

...plus, I like the look of this "pan"   And actually, you may be able to use it on a gas stove to roast peppers or jalapenos.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 5, 2009)

if you scroll down on the page they have other mesh cookware and a brush designed to clean the mesh. i am thinking of buying one of the brushes to clean my strainers and spiders.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 25, 2009)

I bought one of those at WS last summer.  I use it from time to time but it's a real B to clean thoroughly.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 25, 2009)

The one I have is similar to this, but round. I use it a lot when actually grill over charcoal for peppers, onions, mushroom, etc, but I suppose you could use it for antthing you don't want falling through the grate. It's also not a pain to clean.

Amazon.com: Grillfinity 430111 12-Inch Square Non-Stick Wok Topper: Home & Garden

Bob


----------

